# 1986 Itasca windcruiser 454



## tlrv (Dec 15, 2002)

Please help. At about 60 mph engine cuts out,slow down and runs fine.
have changed gas filter and mech fuel pump(on engine).did not fix.Any help would be great,
                               Thanks Tom.


----------



## Gary B (Dec 15, 2002)

1986 Itasca windcruiser 454

Hi tlrv, have you changed the main/in the frame fuel filter, and some models of the P-30 chassis had /have an in tank fuel pump which could cause promblems. Hope this helps.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 15, 2002)

1986 Itasca windcruiser 454

Hi Tom,
Have you performed a fuel voluum flow check? Is the engine bogging down like it is running out of fuel or just skipping?  If it is a skip it will more than likely be the plug wires.  The 454 was murder on the wires.  Buy GOOD wires.  The coil pick-up, inside the dist can also give this problem.  Does your 454 have the vacuum advance on the dist. If so. disconnect it and see if the problem leaves.  If it does replace the coil pick-up. There is also what we call a sock filter on the inlet inside the tank (ouch). We generally just blew them off with high pressure air from the hose that hooks on the f/pump inlet.  Do not blow through the pump and be sure and take the gas cap off.  You might also ck the vent system on the tank. Check all lines and hoses from the pump back. Just a few ideas.  Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## hertig (Dec 15, 2002)

1986 Itasca windcruiser 454

If the above doesn't take care of it, and you have fuel injectors, might try having them cleaned.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 16, 2002)

1986 Itasca windcruiser 454

There is also a filter behind the 1 inch (wrench size) inlet on the quadrajet carb.


----------

